# 01 F250 mirror conversion to 08



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking to put 08 mirrors on my 2001 F250 here is my question my 01 current mirrors are manual pull out for tow option , but are automatic for adjustment I also don't have a blinker option on my current mirrors. If I purchased a pair of 08 Mirrors with power everything, and blinker option also heated is that possible? Do they make a conversion kit that's a plug and play for all of them options? Or would I need to purchase 08 mirrors with the same options I have in my current truck which would be power up down left right adjuster and manual pull out tow , along with no blinker housing . 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy the 08, and then just wire in all the options.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to wire all the options. I have a 99 that I converted to 08 mirrors. Just buy the ones with heated, power, clearance, and turn signal. Buying the one with the power extend and power fold will make it more in depth. You'll have to run a couple relays and switches.

The power mirrors plug into the plug 
Heated you run power to a relay with a momuntary switch or on/off switch (I bought a 5 minute timer)
Turn signal runs to the signal wires in the harness on the steering wheel
Clearance is spliced into the light switch for your running lights

Also if you buy OEM you'll either have to reverse polarity or just deal with up being down and down being up.
Aftermarket mirrors have the polarity reversed already


----------

